# Youpie - Two new additions one great, one not so.



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello, 

So I looked in my tank this morning and guess what I saw? One lone little platy fry, just swimming around as happy as can be. 

I'm not sure how long he's been there but he's been hiding out in my biggest piece of driftwood since his coloring matches it perfect. He darts out to eat food as it drifts by. 

This morning there where three more, but they were smaller and white and didn't last long enough for me to count. 

Now that is the great new addition... now one for the "Not so" addition: 

I've notice two little white bugs walking around the bottom of my tank. They are white with spots, round, and big as a the head of a needle. Anyone know what they are and how to rid myself of them?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.elacuarista.com/alimentos/images/Gammarus_casal.jpg like this kinda??


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorta, but a lot whiter and a bit rounder in the body. I wish I could take a picture, but no luck with the POS camera I have.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Do the best you can. If you draw well try to do something in MS paint


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Matt do they look at all like shrimp when I first bought my plants from BAs I had little white things running around the bottom of the tank I just left them thought the fish would eat them couple of weeks later and a little bigger I could see they were ghost shrimp. Pat.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.elacuarista.com/alimentos...arus_casal.jpg

well I once got an infestation of these (bout 1 or 2 mm long) and there were tonnes every time I siphoned my tank- but thats about all there was- so they were eating fish poo/etc... so I decided they were good to have in there..


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll try and come up with a drawing. They are shaped like ladybugs, but they are near transparent white. They don't seem to swim just walk. 


What would you recommend as a standard setup for a grow-out/quarantine tank? 

I don't really have the tank space for the fry and I don't want to condemn them to becoming fish food.

@Pat, I hope they are as I really would love having ghost shrimp, but I only have a single live plant in the tank at the moment.


----------



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

something like this? I had literally an out break of these things in my nano 3 gallon a while ago. But they are mostly gone now.

They are often attached to the glass, and move around by making small "jump" (few mm at a time).
They are about 1-2mm in size. (I took the pic with a 4 years old point & shoot!)


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

clock906 said:


> something like this? I had literally an out break of these things in my nano 3 gallon a while ago. But they are mostly gone now.
> 
> They are often attached to the glass, and move around by making small "jump" (few mm at a time).
> They are about 1-2mm in size. (I took the pic with a 4 years old point & shoot!)


That looks like a small (harmless) copepod of some kind


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Nope, there not them. Googles great at showing pictures of tons of creatures that are not what I've got.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey they could be water mites they live in ponds and such they might have come in on your plant . When they are hatched they look like tiny lady bugs lots of legs as they get old they get a hard shell but they a are very tiny. They wont hurt anything and are just part of the pond life they filter organic stuff like poo and I quess anything thats dead and rots. When older some turn green and some turn red as a defence against fish and frogs and stuff.


----------

